# The Gardener



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Here's one of my finished static props for the 2012 season. This is what happens to you when you reveal the secrets of Ghoulie Manor.



















I got the mask from halloweenasylum.com. Great mask!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

That is quite a mystical fellow you've got there. Good job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, he looks creepy in a great way. I love how you did his face.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a wonderfully different take on a haunted tree, combining it the way you did with a human torso. I really like this guy and the mask is indeed way cool.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is amazingly unique! Kind of like a humanoid pumpkinrot.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Some of y'all have amazing skills with this stuff. This is thing is bad ass. What kind of lighting are you going to paint it with? It looks Alex Murphy got revamped by OCP of the dryads.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Totally wicked looking


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I think I'd leave him in the yard all the time! Looks great!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks great. Very archetypal! Was thinking of adding some twigs and stuff to my ground breakers...now I'm thinking about it even more! Nicely done.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent work.

Wow, what a clean and orderly work space.


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Jul 4, 2012)

That is awesome. I am planning on building some pumpkin guys with very similar bodies. What did you use to make the vines?


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That is really creepy!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

pretty cool Vic!


----------



## llewis (Jul 6, 2012)

This is so awesome and creepy! I'd be freaked out seeing it.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Ravenfell Manor said:


> That is awesome. I am planning on building some pumpkin guys with very similar bodies. What did you use to make the vines?


For the thicker, twisted vines that wrap around the arms and used like ribs, that is just some strips cloth material that I twisted as I was applying the monster mud. The thin vines hanging from the bottom of the torso are just some loose pieces of jute netting (dorp), but you could use thick twine as well.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Wow, I like him alot, very cool!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow HZ, he is awesome! I would love to have him in my yard!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Really Unique. Great Imagination!! Nice work.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I love that! fantastic job!!!!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

That actually might have me looking over my shoulder while I walk the dogs tonight.  Really creepy, even in broad daylight!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Fantastic job! Love it!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: That is one wicked looking dude! I love how he "grew" into being. That is just the best concept and SO CREATIVE!  Do you sketch out the design first or do you just go with what is in your head? Either way it is so fantastic!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks awesome. For some reason this has always been a phobia of mine, becoming part plant. Unless it is a bacon plant. That I could probably live with. Of course, I'd end up dying from biting myself....


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: That is one wicked looking dude! I love how he "grew" into being. That is just the best concept and SO CREATIVE!  Do you sketch out the design first or do you just go with what is in your head? Either way it is so fantastic!


I didn't do a sketch. As a matter of fact, I didn't plan past the mask, PVC frame and chicken wire torso. Once that was put together I just went with what I felt.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you, everyone, for the kind words. There were definitely a number of projects on Hauntforum that were my inspiration for this one.


----------

